# Travelling to germany from UK for interview



## daggerhead (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi ,


I am currently living in UK under ICT tier 2 long term staff migrant visa valid till 7 July 2014.

I recently received an invite from a company in germany for face to face interview . Well as per schengen rules i need to have minimum 3 months valid UK visa on the day of my return trip from schengen area. Unfortunately i have only 5 days for this condition to be valid . After 7 April 2014 i will not be able to apply for schengen visa. 

Is this a mandatory rule - is there any other option to override this ?

Does this rule apply for business visa also ?

What about job seeker visa - can i get it quickly if i apply for it within UK ?

Please kindly share your thoughts.


----------

